# Mantality-- clinic for testosterone therapy



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

So, I am 50 years old. Decent shape but feel like I have way less energy than I need/should have. Normal symptoms for TRT patient I think. 

I will get bloodwork there next week. I have done an at home test and was just over 300 which I believe is considered low. 

Does anyone have experience with this company? What should I look out for? Just want to be safe and healthy but pick up my energy levels, focus, mood, etc.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I would suggest going to a regular urologist. These testosterone clinics are usually overpriced. But I am 39 and inject weekly. My level was in the 170s when I started. I am now around 850 and definitely feel better. Many doctors will say that you are normal at 300, but that is honestly low. 

I am 6ft 243lbs and getting into building muscle since starting. I am the strongest I have ever been and feel the calmest at the same time. I fractured my hand when I sent a 70lb punching bag through the window and also snapped the wood handle of my axe splitting wood 😂. But without insurance coverage, the needles and weekly injections cost me about 43.00 a month. One of those testosterone clinics wanted over 300 a month.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

You also have to be careful with testosterone supplementation. Testosterone will not cause prostate cancer, but if you have it, it will help the cancer grow. Pay particular attention to your PSA after your screening.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Sfort said:


> You also have to be careful with testosterone supplementation. Testosterone will not cause prostate cancer, but if you have it, it will help the cancer grow. Pay particular attention to your PSA after your screening.


Agreed..... My urologist said it doesn't cause cancer. But a testosterone injection is like throwing gas on a fire if you have prostate cancer.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

I used the urologist who removed my cancerous prostate. He was the only one who would touch me with TRT. I am tested every three months for Total T, Free T, PSA, and hemocrit. So far all is normal, PSA is undetectable. 

Personally I wouldn't use any of these TRT clinics. They have a vested interest.

I inject 150 mg every two weeks, and my levels are 900-1100 Total. My libido is like when was in my 20s.
i


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> I used the urologist who removed my cancerous prostate. He was the only one who would touch me with TRT. I am tested every three months for Total T, Free T, PSA, and hemocrit. So far all is normal, PSA is undetectable.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't use any of these TRT clinics. They have a vested interest.
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I guess I am really broken as I have to inject 200mg per week to get to about 850 😭


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> That is awesome! I guess I am really broken as I have to inject 200mg per week to get to about 850 😭


Patience. It will slowly increase


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> Patience. It will slowly increase


Don't get me wrong, I am happy at my level. All of my numbers look good, and I feel far better. I just have to donate blood about every six weeks to keep the red blood cell count down as my doc said it beats medication..... I guess being stabbed weekly is worth it 😃


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

So far for me Hemocrit hasn't been an issue, so haven't had to donate any blood. I am betting your injection rates will slowly decrease to hold T where it is needed. I am contemplating decreasing my injection because my libido could stand to come down some. Talking with the doctor about that next visit, I believe the next blood draw will show T is higher than needed based on feelings


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I would suggest going to a regular urologist. These testosterone clinics are usually overpriced. But I am 39 and inject weekly. My level was in the 170s when I started. I am now around 850 and definitely feel better. Many doctors will say that you are normal at 300, but that is honestly low.
> 
> I am 6ft 243lbs and getting into building muscle since starting. I am the strongest I have ever been and feel the calmest at the same time. I fractured my hand when I sent a 70lb punching bag through the window and also snapped the wood handle of my axe splitting wood 😂. But without insurance coverage, the needles and weekly injections cost me about 43.00 a month. One of those testosterone clinics wanted over 300 a month.


So, go to a urologist because of the price? They told me if my insurance covers nothing, the max would be $195/month. 

Do you go to a urologist for hormone therapy? I do not think my regular doctor would agree to prescribe it. Pretty sure they would say it's normal, I am almost 51. But really the lack of energy is frustrating. I am drained by the end of the day and I have a desk job. Often tired right after waking up.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> So, go to a urologist because of the price? They told me if my insurance covers nothing, the max would be $195/month.
> 
> Do you go to a urologist for hormone therapy? I do not think my regular doctor would agree to prescribe it. Pretty sure they would say it's normal, I am almost 51. But really the lack of energy is frustrating. I am drained by the end of the day and I have a desk job. Often tired right after waking up.


Another aspect, if you covered already my apologies. Your BMI and aerobic exercise per week? These can affect energy level. I get it, having worked a desk job most of my career. But we need exercise even if it means getting up at crack of dawn to go jog. Eat “clean”. Desk job often includes high calorie lunches at least mine did.

If your BMI is high, that will decrease testosterone. Fat makes estrogen (!)

Yes 300 seems low, but what is low depends on the person. You ought to have at least a workup in your health including Thyroid function. A doctor, either endocrinologist (preferred) or urologist. I used my urologist because the endo told me straight up there was no way in he was going to prescribe TRT for a prostate cancer survivor. 

I knew my T was low even before the GP confirmed it. I had ED that the usual pills had no effect on. The GP said 200 was normal for 70 year old male.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Another aspect, if you covered already my apologies. Your BMI and aerobic exercise per week? These can affect energy level. I get it, having worked a desk job most of my career. But we need exercise even if it means getting up at crack of dawn to go jog. Eat “clean”. Desk job often includes high calorie lunches at least mine did.


I actually don't do the lunch thing. I usually have protein shake, almonds/pistachios, and Huel-- high protein nutritional 'quick' food. I view eating as a bit of a chore due to throat cancer/radiation treatment about 8 years ago. I am fine now (had a tumor in my lung one year later and had the upper lobe of my left lung removed). 

BMI-- I have always been very thin, just gradually in the last few years gaining a little in the belly. I weigh like 168, which is the most i have EVER weighed, and about 5' 10". 

Lift weights 3 times a week. I have kids too so moderately active. I do not like running as exercise at all.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

uwe.blab said:


> I actually don't do the lunch thing. I usually have protein shake, almonds/pistachios, and Huel-- high protein nutritional 'quick' food. I view eating as a bit of a chore due to throat cancer/radiation treatment about 8 years ago. I am fine now (had a tumor in my lung one year later and had the upper lobe of my left lung removed).
> 
> BMI-- I have always been very thin, just gradually in the last few years gaining a little in the belly. I weigh like 168, which is the most i have EVER weighed, and about 5' 10".
> 
> Lift weights 3 times a week. I have kids too so moderately active. I do not like running as exercise at all.


My mouth is still a little dry, my jaw muscles get tired when I eat things like hamburgers, bread, etc and sometimes it takes forever for me to eat a meal so that's what i mean by eating being a 'chore'.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> I actually don't do the lunch thing. I usually have protein shake, almonds/pistachios, and Huel-- high protein nutritional 'quick' food. I view eating as a bit of a chore due to throat cancer/radiation treatment about 8 years ago. I am fine now (had a tumor in my lung one year later and had the upper lobe of my left lung removed).
> 
> BMI-- I have always been very thin, just gradually in the last few years gaining a little in the belly. I weigh like 168, which is the most i have EVER weighed, and about 5' 10".
> 
> Lift weights 3 times a week. I have kids too so moderately active. I do not like running as exercise at all.


Well I surely hope you are done with the big C. But as you know that knocks your energy way down. Glad your BMI is normal. In your shoes I would be visiting my oncologist for full body scan. As you know, lung cancer is prone to metastasis even years out


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Well I surely hope you are done with the big C. But as you know that knocks your energy way down. Glad your BMI is normal. In your shoes I would be visiting my oncologist for full body scan. As you know, lung cancer is prone to metastasis even years out


yes I got scans 2x a year for awhile and still go for one every year. 7 years out from the lung, and that was actually the same cancer as the throat, metastasized yes.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

uwe.blab said:


> So, I am 50 years old. Decent shape but feel like I have way less energy than I need/should have. Normal symptoms for TRT patient I think.
> 
> I will get bloodwork there next week. I have done an at home test and was just over 300 which I believe is considered low.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this company? What should I look out for? Just want to be safe and healthy but pick up my energy levels, focus, mood, etc.


You need to know total testosterone, free testosterone and shbg. 

My red flags for a urologist or a clinic (I’m pretty sure everyone else comment here will disagree) are if they want you to take an estrogen suppressing medicine and if they think a shot every two weeks is ok.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> Yes 300 seems low, but what is low depends on the person. You ought to have at least a workup in your health including Thyroid function. A doctor, either endocrinologist (preferred) or urologist. I used my urologist because the endo told me straight up there was no way in he was going to prescribe TRT for a prostate cancer survivor.
> 
> I knew my T was low even before the GP confirmed it. I had ED that the usual pills had no effect on. The GP said 200 was normal for 70 year old male.


That is horrible for a doctor to say 200 is normal for any age in my opinion. My doctor told me my level of 177 is low even for a 100 year old guy. He says the minimum level he likes to see is about 600.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

uwe.blab said:


> So, go to a urologist because of the price? They told me if my insurance covers nothing, the max would be $195/month.
> 
> Do you go to a urologist for hormone therapy? I do not think my regular doctor would agree to prescribe it. Pretty sure they would say it's normal, I am almost 51. But really the lack of energy is frustrating. I am drained by the end of the day and I have a desk job. Often tired right after waking up.


Unless that amount is not an issue for you, I would suggest a normal urologist. I am actually thinking of asking my gp to prescribe testosterone to avoid the expense of two doctors.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Unless that amount is not an issue for you, I would suggest a normal urologist. I am actually thinking of asking my gp to prescribe testosterone to avoid the expense of two doctors.


For me, the doctor I trust if worth whatever the freight is. Normally reproductive stuff is a self-pay item. I don't think GPs have the knowledge to monitor this stuff. Obviously mine didn't. I diagnosed my own problem and knew what my body was telling me. The GP said too bad, T is low cuz you are old. (unstated "why do you want to be having sex at YOUR age?) The Endo said, yes you have low T, but I won't help you, One urologist wanted to start me with Tri-Mix on the spot, first visit, with NO workup. 

So, called up the urologist who saved my life more than 2 decades ago. And he agreed to treat me. On my initial visit he said "Well I see you are still living, so guess I did a good job" Then proceeded to order labs and start treatment once he had looked them over..


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Unless that amount is not an issue for you, I would suggest a normal urologist. I am actually thinking of asking my gp to prescribe testosterone to avoid the expense of two doctors.


If my testosterone is low enough insurance will cover some. That was just worst-case for 100% out of pocket.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

uwe.blab said:


> So, go to a urologist because of the price? They told me if my insurance covers nothing, the max would be $195/month.
> 
> Do you go to a urologist for hormone therapy? I do not think my regular doctor would agree to prescribe it. Pretty sure they would say it's normal, I am almost 51. But really the lack of energy is frustrating. I am drained by the end of the day and I have a desk job. Often tired right after waking up.


I was prescribed test cyphonate by my urologist. I gut a 10 cc vial cost $30 and lasts 9 weeks. Do blood work for levels and PSA level every 6 months.

Last appt he switched me to compounded testosterone cream I apply daily. I like it better. 

Urologist has been on HRT since 34 and he has changed himself to the cream and likes it better.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> I was prescribed test cyphonate by my urologist. I gut a 10 cc vial cost $30 and lasts 9 weeks. Do blood work for levels and PSA level every 6 months.
> 
> Last appt he switched me to compounded testosterone cream I apply daily. I like it better.
> 
> Urologist has been on HRT since 34 and he has changed himself to the cream and likes it better.


Cream is awesome! My numbers are really high and even better I don’t have the peaks and valleys like men who inject once a week or every two weeks.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Cream is awesome! My numbers are really high and even better I don’t have the peaks and valleys like men who inject once a week or every two weeks.


I was injecting 2x a week. No more needles!


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> I was injecting 2x a week. No more needles!


I dislike needles so that’s another plus on the cream side. If I had to go back to injections I’d use 29 gauge needles. A lot of guys use them and I don’t think those would be as scary for me. 
But my total testosterone is REALLY good on cream so I doubt I’ll ever change.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've gone with implanted pellets about every 5 months. I only have a few days of soreness, and a few stitches I remove after a week. Very uniform release of T. No need to remember to do anything - and I didn't like doing the injections along with the peaks and valleys.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’ve had low T for over 10 years now and I’m 42. I had it checked by my GP last year during my physical and it was in the very low 300s and he refuses to prescribe TRT. I’m very hesitant to be put on it because I don’t have a libido issue and my wife has no libido at all. Actually I had it tested when I was in my early 30s because I thought it was too high as my libido was high. It came back as low T. 

I know I could use it as I feel like I have no energy, I can’t seem to lose weight despite going to the gym, and I do feel like I’ve got brain fog. I’ve tried it before but hated how it ramped up my already high libido. My wife didn’t care for my higher libido either. She knows I need to be put back on it but knows my reluctance to do so. 

I thought about going to one of those men’s clinics but I guess I need to make an appointment with the urologist I went to for my vasectomy and have it checked.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Should I go to one of those men’s treatment centers or should I go to the urologist for testing and treatment?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> Should I go to one of those men’s treatment centers or should I go to the urologist for testing and treatment?


IMO, a urologist or endocrinologist is a better choice than one of the treatment centers. You will have to find a doctor who has some expertise in male reproductive health and willing to treat you for performance regardless of your age. Three out of four doctors I saw wouldn' treat me. One said my low T was appropriate from my age. Another wouldn't even listen to me, wanted to put me on tri-mix on the spot. Third absolutely refused to treat me because I had prostate cancer more than two decades ago. The urologist who started treating me was the one who removed my prostate. Maybe he felt sorry for the damage I suffered.



GoodDad5 said:


> I’m very hesitant to be put on it because I don’t have a libido issue and my wife has no libido at all.





GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve tried it before but hated how it ramped up my already high libido.


These are the key questions IMO. Why do you want your libido ramped up when your wife isn;t interested?

The reason I went on T replacement was exactly because my wife's libido went sky high from her HRT being adjusted. With injection, my libido rose to match hers. I am ready to go anytime she is, and sometimes when she isn't. She calls me "her energizer bunny". Now that she discontinued HRT after breast cancer diagnosis, her libido has calmed down so I may need to decrease my dosing some. It is a constantly changing dance. Especially at advancing age.

If your wife isn't interested, I think trying to increase your T is exactly the *WRONG* way for you to go. You will be in danger of beginning to chase skirts.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

GoodDad5 said:


> Should I go to one of those men’s treatment centers or should I go to the urologist for testing and treatment?


You have tried it before and hated it? Not sure you should do it then....


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I feel like I have no energy, I can’t seem to lose weight despite going to the gym, and I do feel like I’ve got brain fog.


How about looking for an endocrinologist, describe these symptoms, and see what he/she thinks. It could be thyroid. Or some other hormone. The endo will look at everything. I will also say that more than 2 decades ago, the gym didn't help me loose weight at all. What did was aerobic, as in running. And as the weight came off, the energy level went up. I stopped eating refined carbohydrates and sugar. Started eating a balanced lower calorie, lower fat diet


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I don’t want it for libido issues, I want it to get my energy back, to get rid of brain fog, my daily fatigue, and to lose weight at the gym and gain muscle mass. I’ve been working out at the gym and can’t lose weight or put on muscle mass. 

Damn the libido if it creeps up too, but I want to feel better overall.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

See an endocrinologist. Do you know what your thyroid numbers are? The thyroid can mess with your energy levels big time

How about your A1C?


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Every time I’ve had my thyroid checked it’s been normal. A1C is normal as well as my glucose reading. 

The only thing out of whack is my liver enzyme count is slightly elevated and of course my testosterone level.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

My answer is the same. Find an endocrinologist. He/she is specially trained to diagnose and treat endocrine issues.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> I don’t want it for libido issues, I want it to get my energy back, to get rid of brain fog, my daily fatigue, and to lose weight at the gym and gain muscle mass. I’ve been working out at the gym and can’t lose weight or put on muscle mass.
> 
> Damn the libido if it creeps up too, but I want to feel better overall.


Low testosterone is a health issue. Don’t avoid testosterone therapy for fear of having too high libido.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

GoodDad5 said:


> Every time I’ve had my thyroid checked it’s been normal. A1C is normal as well as my glucose reading.
> 
> *The only thing out of whack is my liver enzyme count is slightly elevated* and of course my testosterone level.


Are you or your doctor concerned about the liver enzymes? Have you had that investigated, maybe considered NAFLD?


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

PieceOfSky said:


> Are you or your doctor concerned about the liver enzymes? Have you had that investigated, maybe considered NAFLD?


Since they are only slightly elevated he’s not that concerned. It’s been that way for over a decade now and it’s because of my diet which I’m trying to make better.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

GoodDad5 said:


> I don’t want it for libido issues, I want it to get my energy back, to get rid of brain fog, my daily fatigue, and to lose weight at the gym and gain muscle mass. I’ve been working out at the gym and can’t lose weight or put on muscle mass.
> 
> Damn the libido if it creeps up too, but I want to feel better overall.


I was the same way. I am not sure that TRT and the higher libido will help my relationship, but turned 50 last year and noticed my energy level is way down. I got checked at Mantality and it was like 250 (normal 300 to 900?) and the free was like 5 and they want it between 20-30. (Not sure what the actual numbers are measuring). I have been on a very low starter dose for a few weeks, will get bloodwork done again in about 10 days, then hoping a higher dose helps more. 

I have been on 140 ml and not feeling a big difference so far.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Your numbers are very low. The free especially. It takes awhile for the injections to “take hold”. I dont follow the 140ml. I inject 150 mg every other week. I started at 100 mg. It took about three months for my numbers to move from 300 to 900 and stabilize.

When it “takes hold” you will know it. My libido went through the roof, about like my 20 something self.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Your numbers are very low. The free especially. It takes awhile for the injections to “take hold”. I dont follow the 140ml. I inject 150 mg every other week. I started at 100 mg. It took about three months for my numbers to move from 300 to 900 and stabilize.
> 
> When it “takes hold” you will know it. My libido went through the roof, about like my 20 something self.


So I am doing 140 every week. I would say it has not 'taken hold' yet. 

You are doing 150 every other week and went from 300 to 900 in 3 months? Wow.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> So I am doing 140 every week. I would say it has not 'taken hold' yet.
> 
> You are doing 150 every other week and went from 300 to 900 in 3 months? Wow.


Your treating physician owes you an explanation of where the injected T is going. That dose ought to move your needle!


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Your treating physician owes you an explanation of where the injected T is going. That dose ought to move your needle!


Well, I just started and will do bloodwork again on the 24th so I imagine they will see the numbers and increase the dose. It sounds like prescribing 200 per week is not uncommon, they just wanted to start lower and then check the numbers, then adjust as needed.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Went to an appointment this morning and am waiting for the lab work. This new clinic checks every aspect of Low T including the pituitary gland, thyroid, and both total and free testosterone among other things. The only thing that sucks is for now I’ll have to go weekly for the injection as they don’t (yet) offer at home treatment. My insurance won’t cover the pellets and I don’t need Clomid as we are done having kids and I’ve had a vasectomy. 

My only concern and I brought it up to the doctor was my libido going up as a result. It was embarrassing telling her my wife has no libido and I have no outlet for it and it’s why I haven’t done this long term before. Libido is not an issue for me.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> The only thing that sucks is for now I’ll have to go weekly for the injection as they don’t (yet) offer at home treatment.


They wont let you inject yourself? It is easily done. Pain is miniscule. There are video tutorials all over YouTube. I have injected myself from the first.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> It was embarrassing telling her my wife has no libido and I have no outlet for it and it’s why I haven’t done this long term before.


And what was his response?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm trying to find a medical provider who is able or interested in dealing with all things testosterone. It's like looking for a unicorn and I might just get frustrated enough to consult with one of those "men's clinics" to see whether they are competent.

I don't know that I'm interested in libido, but I think I'm still feeling effects from having been on Lupron (castrate) for most of 2020 and want to find out what is going on. The side effects that bother me are fatigue, emotions, depression and perhaps brain fog.

Or, since I'm closing in on 77, I may be dealing with natural male menopause. Either way, a testosterone issue.

I've been working with a local endocrinologist office, but with a PA. I'm trying now to get into the OHSU endocrinology group and that is a slow process to even get consultation.

One concern is that for the first time in my life I have a controllable libido. I have always been terrified of genital contact in medical situations for fear I'd become aroused. That happened once and WILL NOT happen again. The terror prevents arousal, but the high blood pressure that goes with that level of emotion is not good for my aneurysm.

And for that reason there is NO WAY I would have consented to having massage. However, my libido is controllable now and I am enjoying full body relaxation Swedish massage to get through the tensions of dealing with the emotions and tension. I don't want to increase my libido to where I can no longer feel comfortable in having massage.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> They wont let you inject yourself? It is easily done. Pain is miniscule. There are video tutorials all over YouTube. I have injected myself from the first.


I can easily inject myself. It’s probably a clinic policy but she told me when they start allowing home injections they will give us prefilled syringes.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> And what was his response?


I was more embarrassed because it was a pretty lady doctor. She recommended my wife get her hormone levels checked. I told her she already has and I think it’s a psychological and she recommended this podcast she listens to. 

I could tell by her face that she felt sorry for me. I told her it’s the one thing I don’t have another outlet for. I’m sure she could figure out that I can take care of it on my own.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> I'm trying to find a medical provider who is able or interested in dealing with all things testosterone. It's like looking for a unicorn and I might just get frustrated enough to consult with one of those "men's clinics" to see whether they are competent.
> 
> I don't know that I'm interested in libido, but I think I'm still feeling effects from having been on Lupron (castrate) for most of 2020 and want to find out what is going on. The side effects that bother me are fatigue, emotions, depression and perhaps brain fog.
> 
> ...


I had to go to one of those mens clinics for this. My own PCP refuses to treat me for it even with my level in the 230s.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I can easily inject myself. It’s probably a clinic policy but she told me when they start allowing home injections they will give us prefilled syringes.


!! That is ridiculous! Prefilled syringes!?! They just want to charge you for an office visit is my guess. At my urologist, the first injection, they had a female nurse walk me through the procedure hands on start to finish after had received my "kit" from the pharmacy, had me bring with me to the office. 

BTW, one fellow on here swears by a cream. Look in this thread some and am sure you will find it. Said was as cheap as the injection and worked well for him.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I had to go to one of those mens clinics for this. My own PCP refuses to treat me for it even with my level in the 230s.


@Julie's Husband has the added complication of being a prostate cancer survivor. Most doctors wont do TRT in that situation. I had to go back to the urologist who removed my prostate. He agreed to treat me.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> I was prescribed test cyphonate by my urologist. I gut a 10 cc vial cost $30 and lasts 9 weeks. Do blood work for levels and PSA level every 6 months.
> 
> Last appt he switched me to compounded testosterone cream I apply daily. I like it better.
> 
> Urologist has been on HRT since 34 and he has changed himself to the cream and likes it better.


This was the cream I recall reading about. Ask @Divinely Favored the name of it.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’ve tried the cream years and years ago, called Testim. The inky problem was fear of cross contamination with my wife and kids.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve tried the cream years and years ago, called Testim. The inky problem was fear of cross contamination with my wife and kids.


How is it applied? How long does it remain on the skin? Is there real possibility of others being exposed.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve tried the cream years and years ago, called Testim. The inky problem was fear of cross contamination with my wife and kids.


talk with @Divinely Favored . He has no problems.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> @Julie's Husband has the added complication of being a prostate cancer survivor. Most doctors wont do TRT in that situation. I had to go back to the urologist who removed my prostate. He agreed to treat me.


Actually, I haven't even gotten to the point of TRT. I'm still trying to get someone competent and honest enough to say that TRT is something that might be a solution to the symptoms.

My urologist did not seemed concerned about the idea of TRT, but she said it is out of her field of expertise. I had already pointed out to her that my testosterone had gone up to 483 while the PSA had gone down. That would seem to indicate that the prostate cancer is not reacting to the testosterone or there is no prostate cancer.

Personally, I think the problem is tied up in whatever is causing my bio-available testosterone to be lower than normal while my LH, FSH and SHBG are off the chart. I'm taking supplements the endocrinologist PA suggested but am still not sure they are helping. After being on her regimen my last blood test showed a 30% increase in total testosterone, a 25% increase in SHBG and bio available testosterone still below normal.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> talk with @Divinely Favored . He has no problems.


I tried testim gel, did not work for crap. My Urologist said testim is worthless. It raised my level from 223 to high 300s. The compounded cream I am on put me over 1200.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> How is it applied? How long does it remain on the skin? Is there real possibility of others being exposed.


It is worthless.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> Actually, I haven't even gotten to the point of TRT. I'm still trying to get someone competent and honest enough to say that TRT is something that might be a solution to the symptoms.
> 
> My urologist did not seemed concerned about the idea of TRT, but she said it is out of her field of expertise. I had already pointed out to her that my testosterone had gone up to 483 while the PSA had gone down. That would seem to indicate that the prostate cancer is not reacting to the testosterone or there is no prostate cancer.
> 
> Personally, I think the problem is tied up in whatever is causing my bio-available testosterone to be lower than normal while my LH, FSH and SHBG are off the chart. I'm taking supplements the endocrinologist PA suggested but am still not sure they are helping. After being on her regimen my last blood test showed a 30% increase in total testosterone, a 25% increase in SHBG and bio available testosterone still below normal.


Take D3 10,000 eu 2x daily, pregnenalone 25 mg 2x day. He told me to get it from nutrascriptives. com find a wellness center or a compounding pharmacy in your area. 
My dose is 30GM/20%


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> I tried testim gel, did not work for crap. My Urologist said testim is worthless. It raised my level from 223 to high 300s. The compounded cream I am on put me over 1200.


I think @GoodDad5 needs the name of it or where to get it


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> Take D3 10,000 eu 2x daily, pregnenalone 25 mg 2x day. He told me to get it from nutrascriptives. com find a wellness center or a compounding pharmacy in your area.
> My dose is 30GM/20%


I'm taking 10,000 EU D3 now. It would be nice to have it in some form other than horse pills. The magnesium pills were also huge and have switched to gummies. I wouldn't want to try pregnenalone without medical monitoring.

Given my SHBG went up with the testosterone, I am not sure that a simple increase in testosterone would do the trick. I suspect I need to find out why the SHBG is going up with the increase in testosterone.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> I'm taking 10,000 EU D3 now. It would be nice to have it in some form other than horse pills. The magnesium pills were also huge and have switched to gummies. I wouldn't want to try pregnenalone without medical monitoring.
> 
> Given my SHBG went up with the testosterone, I am not sure that a simple increase in testosterone would do the trick. I suspect I need to find out why the SHBG is going up with the increase in testosterone.


It is natural. The D3 and pregnenalone will help that. Horse pills, the D3 I take is little gel caps.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> I think @GoodDad5 needs the name of it or where to get it


Any compounding pharmacy that does hormones can make it.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> It is natural. The D3 and pregnenalone will help that. Horse pills, the D3 I take is little gel caps.


SHBG transports testosterone, but does not like to give it up resulting in low bio available testosterone. The regimen I'm on is supposed to suppress SHBG, but as of the latest test it is way up over the normal range.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Any compounding pharmacy that does hormones can make it.


Maybe it wasn't you. I read a guy on here who named a new cream he was using, He had been injecting before and started using it instead.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

When I tried Testim I applied it to my shoulders. The only good thing from it was my wife loved the smell.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Maybe it wasn't you. I read a guy on here who named a new cream he was using, He had been injecting before and started using it instead.


I started cream 2 months ago. Was injecting for years before that.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> SHBG transports testosterone, but does not like to give it up resulting in low bio available testosterone. The regimen I'm on is supposed to suppress SHBG, but as of the latest test it is way up over the normal range.


Maybe the pregnenalone helps with it. There was something the Dr that started me on HRT said helps break that up and frees the T so the body can use it. I know my free is over 400 I believe.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

I just got my 5 week bloodwork back. I do not feel a big difference but they did say even if/when the testosterone goes up it can take a few months to FEEL better, more energy, etc. 

So after 5 weeks of 140mg injection 1x/week, my free testosterone went from 5 to 33. Overall from 270 to something like 1000.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> I just got my 5 week bloodwork back. I do not feel a big difference but they did say even if/when the testosterone goes up it can take a few months to FEEL better, more energy, etc.
> 
> So after 5 weeks of 140mg injection 1x/week, my free testosterone went from 5 to 33. Overall from 270 to something like 1000.


You ought to be hornier than a billygoat. Yes in my case it took couple months for the full effects to hit.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve tried the cream years and years ago, called Testim. The inky problem was fear of cross contamination with my wife and kids.


I use cream. Atrevis from MedQuest. Last time I did blood work with my general practitioner my total testosterone was over 1500. 
It’s a scrotal cream so cross contamination isn’t an issue for the most part.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> You ought to be hornier than a billygoat. Yes in my case it took couple months for the full effects to hit.


I think I should be but it's not been a significant change yet. I'll keep going and see if the energy/libido/strength gets better.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> You ought to be hornier than a billygoat. Yes in my case it took couple months for the full effects to hit.


Is it total testosterone or bio available testosterone that drives libido?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> Is it total testosterone or bio available testosterone that drives libido?


The latter


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Deepsouthdude said:


> I use cream. Atrevis from MedQuest. Last time I did blood work with my general practitioner my total testosterone was over 1500.
> It’s a scrotal cream so cross contamination isn’t an issue for the most part.


@GoodDad5 this is the guy I recalled and the name of the creme was thinking of


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

GoodDad5 said:


> I told her she already has and I think it’s a psychological and she recommended this podcast she listens to.


What podcast?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> The latter


And that is what I think is causing me to have marginal andropause symptoms.

I need to get back in contact with the endocrinologist PA and do another SHBG, testosterone check. I don't think the current regimen is reducing the SHBG or freeing up enough testosterone.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Total testosterone was 297, free was 5.88, SHBG was 29, Estrodial was 26. The guy from their practice told me their scale has normal starting at 250 so I’m low normal and he said it was my call on if I wanted to start treatment. I had to push for this.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

PieceOfSky said:


> What podcast?


Girlfriend Doctor I think.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> Total testosterone was 297, free was 5.88, SHBG was 29, Estrodial was 26. The guy from their practice told me their scale has normal starting at 250 so I’m low normal and he said it was my call on if I wanted to start treatment. I had to push for this.


I forgot your age, but unless you are 90 the total is way low and the free is abysmal. Your estradiol is higher than my wife's. Granted she is in menopause, but still hers is 8-10 and she is very feminine. I believe during hrt they targeted her for 25-30. I think your free is supposed to be on order of 50. I honestly don't pay much attention to my numbers anymore because everything is working great. 

You need to find a doctor with some knowledge on this stuff.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> I forgot your age, but unless you are 90 the total is way low and the free is abysmal. Your estradiol is higher than my wife's. Granted she is in menopause, but still hers is 8-10 and she is very feminine. I believe during hrt they targeted her for 25-30. I think your free is supposed to be on order of 50. I honestly don't pay much attention to my numbers anymore because everything is working great.
> 
> You need to find a doctor with some knowledge on this stuff.


I’m 42 but it’s been like this for over a decade.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’m 42 but it’s been like this for over a decade.


Those numbers IMO way low for your age.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> Total testosterone was 297, free was 5.88, SHBG was 29, Estrodial was 26. The guy from their practice told me their scale has normal starting at 250 so I’m low normal and he said it was my call on if I wanted to start treatment. I had to push for this.


You need a different doctor. Even if you have to travel it’s worth it to get with someone that knows what they are doing with testosterone. My doctor is in Texas five hours from me and it’s worth it.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Deepsouthdude said:


> You need a different doctor. Even if you have to travel it’s worth it to get with someone that knows what they are doing with testosterone. My doctor is in Texas five hours from me and it’s worth it.


What part of Texas?


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> What part of Texas?


Paris Texas. Dr. Jordan Grant.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Paris Texas. Dr. Jordan Grant.


I took a look at trying to schedule an appointment and I didn’t see an available date.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> I took a look at trying to schedule an appointment and I didn’t see an available date.


Call them. It’s much easier that way. You can set your appointment and your insurance up at the same time.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> I forgot your age, but unless you are 90 the total is way low and the free is abysmal. Your estradiol is higher than my wife's. Granted she is in menopause, but still hers is 8-10 and she is very feminine. I believe during hrt they targeted her for 25-30. I think your free is supposed to be on order of 50. I honestly don't pay much attention to my numbers anymore because everything is working great.
> 
> You need to find a doctor with some knowledge on this stuff.


Per the paperwork I've received with my tests:
Bio available testosterone 132-682 ng/dl
SHBG 19-76 mmol/L (Mine is 91)
Total testosterone 370-720 ng/dl
Free testosterone 47-244 pg/ml

Dunno whether these are age adjusted.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> Per the paperwork I've received with my tests:
> Bio available testosterone 132-682 ng/dl
> SHBG 19-76 mmol/L (Mine is 91)
> Total testosterone 370-720 ng/dl
> ...


Those ranges look like what is on my lab slips. What is your "free" and "bioavaliable" running? As you mentioned, the SHBG being high is going to bind up the T and nor let it loose.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Rus47 said:


> Those ranges look like what is on my lab slips. What is your "free" and "bioavaliable" running? As you mentioned, the SHBG being high is going to bind up the T and nor let it loose.


Bioavailable is 124 and "Free" is 46. Both low. "Total" is 483. 

LH and FSH are used to request more testosterone. They were both very high last check, but I do not have the numbers in front of me right now.

Looking at all the options, I would prefer to work on reducing the SHBG.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> Bioavailable is 124 and "Free" is 46. Both low. "Total" is 483.
> 
> LH and FSH are used to request more testosterone. They were both very high last check, but I do not have the numbers in front of me right now.
> 
> Looking at all the options, I would prefer to work on reducing the SHBG.


My GP used the LSH and FDH to prove thaf my testicles were not adequate to make the Testosterone the pituitary was wanting. “Male menopause” is what he called it. Then told me that at my advanced age that was just life, get used to it.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’m curious on mine. My FSH 3 was and LH was 2.8. Both show as normal but on their scale it’s on the lower side. I’ve had my thyroid checked in the past and it was normal. 

I’ve never figured out why my testosterone has been low all these years.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’ve never figured out why my testosterone has been low all these years.


Well, it doesn't sound from your responses on the other threads that libido is an issue. So your LSH n FSH being low is saying for your body that your testosterone level is just fine and isn't calling for more. Your wife is threatening divorce for you wanting a normal sex life so your libido is more than sufficient for now. 

I started TRT because viagra and cialis weren't working for me about 1/4 of the time. I was aroused in my big head, not in the little one. Sometimes wife could work on me all she wanted with no results. The TRT fixed all of that. So it wasn't really libido for me either. it was performance. The "right" numbers are different for everyone IMO. What is "low" for the average might be adequate for others.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I still feel tired all the time and I do get brain fog during the day. I also can’t lose weight or put on muscle mass with exercising 2-3 days a week.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

GoodDad5 said:


> I still feel tired all the time and I do get brain fog during the day. I also can’t lose weight or put on muscle mass with exercising 2-3 days a week.


Yup. Low testosterone. Watch out for night sweats and hot flushes. That would be what women refer to this as being perimenopausal.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> Yup. Low testosterone. Watch out for night sweats and hot flushes. That would be what women refer to this as being perimenopausal.


I actually sweat too much as it is, as if when my body sees the sun I start sweating. I do sweat at night already but not too bad. I certainly sweat when at the gym after about 10 minutes on the treadmill. Sucks being from the south and I hate summer due to the heat. 

I’ve asked about this over the years and have been told the hormones that control that are all normal. It does tend to run in the family though I have it worse it seems.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

So the clinic I went to had a different doctor in today filling in, and he did all he could to talk me out of this because my liver enzymes are just slightly elevated and said I need to do better with eating and exercising. . The original doctor I saw last week will be back next week and was not like this at all. 

Why can’t I find a doctor who is willing to treat me without making me feel bad?! I’ve had that issue with the enzymes for over a decade. It’s my diet, I get it. I’ve been trying to eat better.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Sex hormone binding globulin locks up testosterone. It is produced by the liver. Ask whether there is a relationship to what you are experiencing.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

My clinic says a lot of male clients also take talafodil. I am trying it on a sample basis. Anyone take this?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> My clinic says a lot of male clients also take talafodil. I am trying it on a sample basis. Anyone take this?


Tadalafil 5mg daily. No side effects. Same blood concentration as 10mg as needed. 

But if get the T right doubt you will need it. I don’t need it anymore.

IMO fewer meds the better.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

So the doc got me started on 200mg weekly for the first 3 weeks then drop to 140mg for the next 3 and will draw again to see where my levels are at and if I need the anastrozole at that point. 

Had the first shot the other day and I’m not sure if it’s the placebo effect or what, but holy cow! I got the best sleep I’ve had in a while the first night. Yesterday and today I have had more energy than I can remember in a long time. My workout was awesome and I wanted to continue after the hour I put in but knew I didn’t need to overextend myself. My mood has been so good and honestly I haven’t cared about the bedroom issues like before. I feel like I want to conquer anything I think of that needs to be done. My work has been great this week since my shot too and I haven’t had the brain fog like before. I did have a slight ache in my testicles this morning but it only lasted about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> So the doc got me started on 200mg weekly for the first 3 weeks then drop to 140mg for the next 3 and will draw again to see where my levels are at and if I need the anastrozole at that point.
> 
> Had the first shot the other day and I’m not sure if it’s the placebo effect or what, but holy cow! I got the best sleep I’ve had in a while the first night. Yesterday and today I have had more energy than I can remember in a long time. My workout was awesome and I wanted to continue after the hour I put in but knew I didn’t need to overextend myself. My mood has been so good and honestly I haven’t cared about the bedroom issues like before. I feel like I want to conquer anything I think of that needs to be done. My work has been great this week since my shot too and I haven’t had the brain fog like before. I did have a slight ache in my testicles this morning but it only lasted about 30 minutes or so.


Glad it is working. I don't understand the testicle ache, never experienced anything like that. I assume you are injecting in the thigh? Mention the testicular pain to your doctor. I don't believe that should be.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Glad it is working. I don't understand the testicle ache, never experienced anything like that. I assume you are injecting in the thigh? Mention the testicular pain to your doctor. I don't believe that should be.


From what I’ve read it’s due to the shutdown of the natural testosterone production. Basically the nuts will possibly shrink a little due to this.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

GoodDad5 said:


> Basically the nuts will possibly shrink a little due to this.


Yeah. I may be having the same issue from having been castrate from Lupron injections. I'm hoping I can get in with the OHSU endocrinologists to better understand what is going on and hopefully just find a way for my testicles to be doing their part while the other glands are doing theirs.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’m just crossing my fingers the libido doesn’t decide to skyrocket. So far so good but I’m only on day two. The other aspects have been phenomenal.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’m just crossing my fingers the libido doesn’t decide to skyrocket. So far so good but I’m only on day two. The other aspects have been phenomenal.


Same here. I'd be pretty friggen upset if my libido got in the way of my being able to enjoy massage. I'm tired of being a slave to my libido.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I can’t remember this from before, but I noticed yesterday which is day 4, I started feeling tired in the evening and I feel tired today despite getting some good sleep. Is this normal after initially starting on TRT? I get my next shot on Monday.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I can’t remember this from before, but I noticed yesterday which is day 4, I started feeling tired in the evening and I feel tired today despite getting some good sleep. Is this normal after initially starting on TRT? I get my next shot on Monday.


Maybe this is the “valley” some men recount. I only inject every two


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I can’t remember this from before, but I noticed yesterday which is day 4, I started feeling tired in the evening and I feel tired today despite getting some good sleep. Is this normal after initially starting on TRT? I get my next shot on Monday.


Maybe this is the “valley” some men recount. I only inject every two weeks but dont have any peak and valley stuff. Still, everyone is different. Talk to your physician about everything.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Maybe this is the “valley” some men recount. I only inject every two weeks but dont have any peak and valley stuff. Still, everyone is different. Talk to your physician about everything.


I did. She said this was to be expected since I’m starting up on it. She said peak days are 1-3 with the half life being day 7-8. This should pick up when I get regular on injections.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

uwe.blab said:


> So, go to a urologist because of the price? They told me if my insurance covers nothing, the max would be $195/month.
> 
> Do you go to a urologist for hormone therapy? I do not think my regular doctor would agree to prescribe it. Pretty sure they would say it's normal, I am almost 51. But really the lack of energy is frustrating. I am drained by the end of the day and I have a desk job. Often tired right after waking up.


I was on HRT for low T. The co-pay on Androgel was huge. The insurance refused to pay for Androgel when a generic was available. Since carrier solutions were different it took over a year of testing and adjusting dosage to get my T levels back to where they should be. Then the insurance carrier decided that the generic T was not covered but that they would cover Androgel 1.5%. 

At that point, I started to explore options. I found a naturopathic doctor who was also an MD. I discovered that exterior rectal applied compounded pharmacy T compound was as cheap as my co-pays and no messing with an insurance company.

Before you start HRT, have a long talk with your medical provider. One of the things that they don't tell you is that your body has a number of self regulating mechanisms. If you body senses a higher T level because of HRT (or a change in HRT brand, carrier, etc) that your testicles will be given a signal to reduce T production. That means that in the beginning you will likely have to have some increasing adjustments to your HRT dosage so that your T level stays where you want it. In essence, for a while you will be shutting down T production in your testicles until your body finds a new equilibrium. After a certain amount of time on HRT, unless you receive Human Growth Hormones, your testicles will shut down to a minimal production level and not be able to ramp back up, so you will forever need HRT to maintain any kind of T levels.

I read all the literature about HRT and heart attacks. Most of the studies were about men in such pathetic physical condition that they could not climb a single flight of stairs. Under HRT those men gained muscle mass and started to feel stronger and do more, probably too much, which I felt resulted in heart attacks from exercising harder than their frail bodies could handle.

Again, I like the approach and knowledge base that qualified Naturopathic Doctors have with HRT programs. I have been on HRT for over a decade and most of that has been on compounded pharmacy HRT.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> I did. She said this was to be expected since I’m starting up on it. She said peak days are 1-3 with the half life being day 7-8. This should pick up when I get regular on injections.


Cypionate half life is 8 days so if you’re injecting once a week you’re well in the downhill side when you inject. Injecting twice a week or every other day or using a cream daily keeps you more level.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Cypionate half life is 8 days so if you’re injecting once a week you’re well in the downhill side when you inject. Injecting twice a week or every other day or using a cream daily keeps you more level.


Have to say that if the cypionate inject wasn't working for me at every two weeks, every week would be ok, but at twice a week I would for sure go for the cream. Just curious what the cash cost of the cream amounts to? Here the cypionate works out to about $4 / week.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> Have to say that if the cypionate inject wasn't working for me at every two weeks, every week would be ok, but at twice a week I would for sure go for the cream. Just curious what the cash cost of the cream amounts to? Here the cypionate works out to about $4 / week.


Injections are much cheaper, especially if you’re only injecting twice a month. Syringes are dirt cheap on Amazon. 
I pay $70 a month with shipping. More expensive but so worth it.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Anyone here ever feel something like a bump near the epididymis that also has a dull ache? I noticed this a few days before I started the Test injections. I had the doctor take a look today and she didn’t seem too concerned and asked several questions to rule out things like STDs, etc. She said to keep an eye on it but that she could order an ultrasound just for a peace of mind. She was able to feel it and said it was pea sized. Whenever she or I press on it, I can definitely feel an ache. 

I did have a vasectomy a few years ago and the epididymis has been larger ever since. 

I just keep telling myself it’s not cancer, that it’s related to the vasectomy.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Turns out I have a small epididymal cyst and a small varicocele on the bottom side of my left testicle. No way but to deal with it.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

uwe.blab said:


> I think I should be but it's not been a significant change yet. I'll keep going and see if the energy/libido/strength gets better.


Once you get too high it starts working against you. Need to stay around 1200


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

GoodDad5 said:


> Anyone here ever feel something like a bump near the epididymis that also has a dull ache? I noticed this a few days before I started the Test injections. I had the doctor take a look today and she didn’t seem too concerned and asked several questions to rule out things like STDs, etc. She said to keep an eye on it but that she could order an ultrasound just for a peace of mind. She was able to feel it and said it was pea sized. Whenever she or I press on it, I can definitely feel an ache.
> 
> I did have a vasectomy a few years ago and the epididymis has been larger ever since.
> 
> I just keep telling myself it’s not cancer, that it’s related to the vasectomy.


Had that pea size for many, many years.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Had that pea size for many, many years.


Unfortunately if something taps it, I definitely feel a little tenderness. I tried asking my wife to kiss it and make it feel better but that just got me a very dirty look.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> Unfortunately if something taps it, I definitely feel a little tenderness. I tried asking my wife to kiss it and make it feel better but that just got me a very dirty look.


Am curious what your wife's demeanor has been regarding your treatment and injection. Do you inject yourself at home? Was she empathetic with the bumps you were concerned about? Was she concerned too? 

My wife and I are concerned and empathetic about any of our health issues ( of which there are more than a few ). But, she will leave the room when I inject.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Am curious what your wife's demeanor has been regarding your treatment and injection. Do you inject yourself at home? Was she empathetic with the bumps you were concerned about? Was she concerned too?
> 
> My wife and I are concerned and empathetic about any of our health issues ( of which there are more than a few ). But, she will leave the room when I inject.


I haven’t started injecting at home yet but will after they look at the lab work here in a few weeks. 

She wouldn’t care if she’s in the same room as me when I inject as it wouldn’t bother her since she has to do that for her diabetes maintenance. 

She wasn’t empathetic about my concerns at all as she said she figured it was nothing.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Third weekly shot in and I can definitely feel the positive effects. I also feel the libido increase that I don’t really need but I will say my wife surprised me the other night by coming to bed wearing something sexy. That was a first in a long time. 

My libido feels like it was during my teenage years. I’m pushing my workouts harder each time and I definitely feel like I have more energy. Work is going better as well.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> Third weekly shot in and I can definitely feel the positive effects. I also feel the libido increase that I don’t really need but I will say my wife surprised me the other night by coming to bed wearing something sexy. That was a first in a long time.
> 
> My libido feels like it was during my teenage years. I’m pushing my workouts harder each time and I definitely feel like I have more energy. Work is going better as well.


Yep. The libido jump will be biggest issue for you. Recall I started mine because wife’s libido went through roof n I couldnt keep up.

Now I can easily keep up. But if she slows down I will need to decrease or stop injection.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’m noticing more acne but I expected it. Hate that my libido went up but I knew it would.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

This sucks. The “horny” factor has been so much more noticeable than I remember from before. It’s as if I’m back in my late teenage years with how I’m feeling. If only my wife was like this now. 

The other things are still awesome though: my mood is so very much better now. I don’t get depressed like I did before and work is going well for me. I want to go to the gym and exercise now and I get a natural high from it.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> This sucks. The “horny” factor has been so much more noticeable than I remember from before


Did you use testosterone replacement before? Or are you recalling your younger years?

i decided if my wife slows down, I will have to stop injecting. Being horny with no relief would be horrible. 

Yes, it is a real shame you don’t have a willing partner. Is there any possibility to change her mind? With counseling maybe?


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Did you use testosterone replacement before? Or are you recalling your younger years?
> 
> i decided if my wife slows down, I will have to stop injecting. Being horny with no relief would be horrible.
> 
> Yes, it is a real shame you don’t have a willing partner. Is there any possibility to change her mind? With counseling maybe?


I don’t remember it being this much when I was on TRT before. This definitely feels more like my late teenage years. 

I’ve honestly given up on her fixing her issues with intimacy. I’ve accepted that it is what it is and there’s nothing I can do for now because of our kids. The pros of TRT still outweigh the one con of it. I’ll be interested to see what the lab results will be here in another two or three weeks.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Really wish there was a way to utilize the positive feeling, more energy, better mood, muscle building aspects of TRT and block the libido boost.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Morning wood is something else. I don’t remember it being this much when I was younger. I like it but it’s a waste of an erection since my wife won’t do it in the mornings. 

I’m very curious what my numbers are at now. Curious if the water weight is being caused by elevated estradiol seeing as I have yet to have it drop back down since I started TRT.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

I just did a bloodletting/therapeutic. Hermacrits (Sp?) were slightly elevated so apparently my blood has too many red blood cells. 

The nurses said usually you feel a little fatigued but taking a pint of blood will help you feel better within 12 hours. 

Any insights on this from the board? @Rus47 @GoodDad5


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

uwe.blab said:


> I just did a bloodletting/therapeutic. Hermacrits (Sp?) were slightly elevated so apparently my blood has too many red blood cells.
> 
> The nurses said usually you feel a little fatigued but taking a pint of blood will help you feel better within 12 hours.
> 
> Any insights on this from the board? @Rus47 @GoodDad5


I donated blood the last time I was on TRT and will do the same this time too. I donate double reds, meaning the plasma goes back into you. You should feel more hydrated when done but I usually drink water after anyway just to be sure.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I really want to find a way to get the good mood and energy benefits from TRT but have it block all boosts to libido. This sucks. 

If I could find a brain surgeon who could go in and turn that part of my brain off I would definitely consider it.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

First labs since I started back on TRT. Testosterone is over 900 so I have a feeling they will adjust me down from 200 to 150 weekly even though my mood is awesome on where I’m at now. Estradiol is a little over 100 with their max normal saying 39 or lower so I’m sure I’ll be put on a blocker. My sex hormone binding dropped a few points. Libido is through the roof but I’m beyond caring about that at this point. If I’m getting any attention from the ladies and as long as I don’t go past smiling back I’m fine. I can’t remember the last time I felt this happy! I’m even being told at work that I’m doing an awesome job and to keep it up. 

My liver enzymes have dropped even though they are still slightly elevated. I am thinking that’s from my exercise routine being much better. It’s the lowest I’ve seen those ever and I’m hoping maybe next time they will be in the normal range. I think someone here posted that you start burning the fat around your organs before you burn the fat anywhere else. Makes sense to me. 

What will being put on an estrogen conversion blocker do for me? Will it affect my testosterone level any or make me feel any different?


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> First labs since I started back on TRT. Testosterone is over 900 so I have a feeling they will adjust me down from 200 to 150 weekly even though my mood is awesome on where I’m at now. Estradiol is a little over 100 with their max normal saying 39 or lower so I’m sure I’ll be put on a blocker. My sex hormone binding dropped a few points. Libido is through the roof but I’m beyond caring about that at this point. If I’m getting any attention from the ladies and as long as I don’t go past smiling back I’m fine. I can’t remember the last time I felt this happy! I’m even being told at work that I’m doing an awesome job and to keep it up.
> 
> My liver enzymes have dropped even though they are still slightly elevated. I am thinking that’s from my exercise routine being much better. It’s the lowest I’ve seen those ever and I’m hoping maybe next time they will be in the normal range. I think someone here posted that you start burning the fat around your organs before you burn the fat anywhere else. Makes sense to me.
> 
> What will being put on an estrogen conversion blocker do for me? Will it affect my testosterone level any or make me feel any different?


If you feel great I wouldn’t change a thing. Don’t lower your dose don’t take anything for estrogen just enjoy feeling good. 
I’m sure if your doctor is like most he/she will lower your dosage and prescribe an AI for you though.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

She actually told me she likes my testosterone levels where they are at. She recommended a natural supplement that is supposed to block the estrogen conversion.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

GoodDad5 said:


> She actually told me she likes my testosterone levels where they are at. She recommended a natural supplement that is supposed to block the estrogen conversion.


That’s good that she is ok with your levels. My gp is nervous about mine but my urologist is ok with them. 
I wouldn’t take anything to block estrogen.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’m being put on an E2 blocker. I’ve been having some issues with maintaining an erection and I’m hoping it’s not just in my head that the issue is stemming from.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’m being put on an E2 blocker. I’ve been having some issues with maintaining an erection and *I’m hoping it’s not just in my head that the issue is stemming from.*


Given the issues you have with your wife, it wouldn't be surprising if psychological is a problem. I have forgotten your age but if you are over 50, and have low T without injection, mental plays a bigger part in the equation than when you were in your twenties.

Wish I knew what helped that aspect, but haven't a clue. Doubt anyone else has answers either. If your wife were interested, she could help. But you have already written numerous times that she isn't.

Sex in a marriage shouldn't be this difficult. It just shouldn't be. Sorry you are in this spot.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Thank you! I’m in my early 40s. I’ve also had water retention that the E2 blocker will help. 

We tried last night as she knew I was feeling horrible about the prior time and I knew she wasn’t into it but wouldn’t let me skip out. As usual she just laid there waiting for me to finish. She did tell me she wasn’t feeling bad about the time before. I don’t think she cares either way if I have issues in the bedroom.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> Thank you! I’m in my early 40s. I’ve also had water retention that the E2 blocker will help.


I have lost track but seems you have several coincident health issues to deal with. Besides the mental aspect of dealing with starfish. I am sorry, but if my wife wasnt enthusiastic we could just skip the whole idea and watch TV. I am amazed you ever manage to get it up. 

Is a uroligist managing all of your issues? Water retention can indicate kidney issues and/or diabetes.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

Had a physical recently and other than slightly elevated liver enzymes all is well. No diabetes and kidneys, thyroid, etc are good. 

If I’m very tired I have trouble staying hard. It was fine when we tried the next night though like usual it takes me a while to finish. That I blame on her lack of desire for and during as she’s just trying to hurry me along. If I go solo it doesn’t take me that long though it’s not as fulfilling. 

I’m working on me, exercising and trying to eat better. I’ve still gained a little weight which I’m hoping is just water weight and muscle. My mood despite the sex life is pretty awesome. I do have ladies smiling at me more or at least I’m noticing it more. The wife knows that but it doesn’t seem to bother her.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

GoodDad5 said:


> The wife knows that but it doesn’t seem to bother her.


Maybe she is hoping you will yield to temptation so she wins cash and prizes. Don't yield.



GoodDad5 said:


> he’s just trying to hurry me along


That is really sorry. In an alternate world she would be complaining you only last 10 minutes.


----------

